# Worrying power steering noises



## pascal4 (May 9, 2010)

Hi

I've got this problem with the steering system. At the beginning of the autumn the system's oil level was OK, in Nov it suddenly dropped below the line and it started to make these ugly noises like rubber squeaking when the wheel was turned. That was happening right before I had to take a 900 Km trip. A stop at mechanic and a quick fill with the ever so expensive mineral variant of the G002000 (amber like color) and it worked fine after that. After the winter it would do a squeal at full turns but that stopped and this spring I noticed the level was above the limit and the squeaking noises started to reaper but only after a longer drive, about 30 Km or so, but not on short trips or in the morning when I start the car. Also the reservoir is barely warm after a long drive so I excluded overheating of the oil, IDK if I got it right.

Could anyone point out some hints as to what is happening? Could the refill done in Nov be at fault?


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Most likely your steering pump is going out or it could just be your steering rack ready to fail. Either way I would get that fixed. good luck:beer:


----------

